
NSA Whistleblower Reality Winner Submits Clemency Petition - etiam
https://theintercept.com/2020/02/17/reality-winner-clemency-petition/
======
masonic
_The Intercept_ 's hands are not clean in this.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reality_Winner#Intelligence_re...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reality_Winner#Intelligence_report_leak,_arrest,_potential_role_of_The_Intercept_in_her_arrest_and_sentencing)

------
tomohawk
Unpopular opinion: Not a whistle blower. Did not follow whistle blower laws.
Does not deserve clemency.

